# Recommend Ride in Denver Area



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi,

I'm heading to Denver from Park City (my home) next week for business. I'm bringing my bike and would like to do a nice 30-50 mile ride after work one day and would greatly appreciate any recommendations for a ride in this range with some descent climbing. Some kind of loop would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Not sure of your starting point, but a classic ride is out to Golden and up Lookout Mountain. If you can provide a starting point, I can give you better directions. Enjoy your visit to Denver.


----------



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> Not sure of your starting point, but a classic ride is out to Golden and up Lookout Mountain. If you can provide a starting point, I can give you better directions. Enjoy your visit to Denver.


Thanks, Mootsie, for the reply. I'll be staying close to the Colorado Convention Center. But I'll have a car, so I can drive a bit to get to a good starting point.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

No need for a car. You can Google map this route, but here are the details.

From the convention center head across Speer Blvd (out the back of the convention center) and catch the bike path that runs along Cherry Creek. Go to your right or back towards the mountains at this point.

Stay on the path for about a mile or two until you reach Confluence Park. At this point you'll see a big bridge and the REI flagship store. Cross the river on the path and stay left (away from REI) on the path.

You'll go about a hundred yards or so down the path and you'll see an exit out to a parking lot and eventually Water St/23rd Ave just a few feet ahead.

Take 23rd to the left (towards the Aguarium) and stay on 23rd for about 3 - 4 miles. At this point you're in the city, but the road is wide and it is a popular route west. 23rd eventually has a bike lane.

Stay on 23rd until you reach Perry St. Turn right on Perry and take it up to 26th St. If you miss Perry, 23rd eventually dead ends at a lake just a block or two west of Perry so it's easy to back track.

Turn left on 26th and stay on it for several miles until it dead ends on Youngfield Rd.
At this point you are just east of Golden.

Take Youngfield to the right up to 32nd St.

Left on 32nd and ride it into Golden past the Coors Brewery. You should see other bikers again, this is a popular ride out to the foothills and Golden.

You''ll ride right into downtown Golden. Plenty of places to fuel up and bike shops for supplies.

The main drag in town is Washington street. There's a Starbucks on the corner at this point go left up to 19th St.

19th is the road to Lookout mountain. 

Take 19th right or west and the climb begins. It's about 6 miles to Buffalo Bill's grave which is almost at the top. You can continue another couple miles from there up to the Boettcher Mansion Nature Center (follow the signs on the mountain near the top). There's water and toilets there. Enjoy the views. This a classic climb in the foothills with many a switchback and pitches to test your climbing ability.

Return the way you came. 

From the convention center my guess is this route is about 40 miles or so round trip.

You can also take Speer right up to 32nd and then 32nd all the way west into Golden, but the traffic is horrible and road is not really set up for cycling in parts. If you get lost though, it's a sure way back to town, just be careful.

Let me know if you need any other details. Have fun!


----------



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

That's awesome, thanks!


----------

